# Double Heading Aristo live steam Mikado's at Marty's



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron Senek and I had a good time double heading our live steam Mikes at Marty's. Rodney's track was good for 'training' we ran them on the high line some then, some great live plumes Sunday Morn. Video is here:


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
Thanks for posting this vid. I missed your doubleheading so this makes up for it.
JimC.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You had to come south Jim, most steam was down on the wood track.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe next year I'll get to stay longer an d be able to do the double or triple head,







I did get to run mine over the new addition. Later RJD


----------

